# Knife and tool sharpener



## DrewDennis (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey guys and gals. When I was at the Basspro fall hunting classic, I saw this guy demo'ing a new knife sharpener that was like a mini belt grinder.  The guy sharpened my dullest pocket knife to hair shaving sharp in less than 2 minutes.   Well I finally broke down and bought one...and lemme tell ya....DANG!  I love it!!  I sharpened some old kitchen knives that were 2 inches from going in the trash..RAZOR BLADE sharp now!!   Little pricey..cheapest place I found was northern tool.  Here is a link to the Manufacturer. 
 Work Sharp Tools 

Less than an hour after unboxing it and I have sharpened every pocket and hunting knife I have!


----------



## JimDraper (Sep 5, 2011)

I have one and it is the best since sliced bread or should I say to slice bread.


----------

